# VK | Movember Madness Competition.



## Stroodlepuff (6/11/17)

*Please read the post carefully on how to enter. Please Refer to the correct thread to submit your entries!*

*For Best Facial hair enter here*
*For Worst Facial hair enter here*

*

*​

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (8/11/17)

Bump

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (7/12/17)

Sorry this is so late guys, I have been insanely busy!

And we have our winners for Each Category!

Best facial hair - This got taken by a girl!!! @Tanja congratulations on beating all the boys in their own competition hands down. @Stosta would have taken it but sorry Stosta you got beaten by a girl!!!

Worst Facial hair - This was taken by @Stosta but since we all know that's not a true reflection of his current situation the prize goes to @Jp1905, I will however be sending Stosta a bonus prize anyway 

Now for the fun part!

@Tanja and @Jp1905 you have a week to submit your poems below about facial hair! This is once again based on votes, you get 3 submissions each and the votes will all be tallied together for the main prize!

Good luck and have fun!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## TheV (7/12/17)

Congratulations to @Tanja, @Jp1905 and @Stosta!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tanja (7/12/17)

Oh wow! Awesome! Hahaha... thanks @Stroodlepuff!

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Friep (7/12/17)

Congratulations @Tanja, @Jp1905 and @Stosta

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jp1905 (7/12/17)

Here goes...

Gingerbeard Man

In the warm and sunny Cape
Lives a man with a beard and a vape
With vapour in his lungs
And dewdrops on his ‘stache
His beard and clouds
Filled his life with great panache.

Will he ever be so brave
To grab a razor and shave?
Not by the hairs on his chinny chin chin!
He would rather be a man
And vape a bottle of Gin.

So,
Should you ever visit the Cape
And spot a big cloudy blanket
Covering Table Mountains shape
You can be sure,

Its the Gingerbeard man,
Hitting that vape!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 11 | Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## antonherbst (7/12/17)

Congrats to @Tanja and @Jp1905 may the expressive bearded powers be with the both of you.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stosta (7/12/17)

I know I probably should be upset losing to a girl in a beard competition, but in all honesty @Tanja 's entry was by far the most impressive!

@Jp1905 Don't give up hope Buddy! Bad facial hair is still miles ahead of no facial hair!

Thanks for the fun comp @Stroodlepuff !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jp1905 (7/12/17)

Stosta said:


> I know I probably should be upset losing to a girl in a beard competition, but in all honesty @Tanja 's entry was by far the most impressive!
> 
> @Jp1905 Don't give up hope Buddy! Bad facial hair is still miles ahead of no facial hair!
> 
> Thanks for the fun comp @Stroodlepuff !



I agree @Stosta,its all fun anyway!And @Tanja was super creative!

I wont give up,my wife loves the beard 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta (7/12/17)

Jp1905 said:


> I agree @Stosta,its all fun anyway!And @Tanja was super creative!
> 
> I wont give up,my wife loves the beard
> 
> ...


Haha! My wife won't let me shave mine either... I think it's because children love it, and other women are repulsed by it!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Jp1905 (7/12/17)

Stosta said:


> Haha! My wife won't let me shave mine either... I think it's because children love it, and other women are repulsed by it!



Agreed!

Hopefully I make up with my poetic skills! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Tanja (8/12/17)

Jp1905 said:


> Here goes...
> 
> Gingerbeard Man
> 
> ...


Oh man... I have some tough competition here! This is awesome @Jp1905!

I'm not the most creative person out there when it comes to writing... but I'll give it my best shot! 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (8/12/17)

Congrats all. CONGRATS ESPECIALLY @Tanja 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Tanja (8/12/17)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Congrats all. CONGRATS ESPECIALLY @Tanja
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone


Thank you! 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tanja (10/12/17)

Ok... well here goes... after a long 4 days of my daughter swimming champs... I finally managed to come up with something...

So luscious and long
Platted and strong

It goes up to my chest,
it's simply the best!

I'm walking with confidence... like I'm on fire
Everywhere I go, people admire...

Or maybe they stare?
I just don't care!

I give it a brush, I give it a twirl
It just so happens, this beard is on a girl!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5 | Funny 2


----------



## Jp1905 (10/12/17)

Tanja said:


> Ok... well here goes... after a long 4 days of my daughter swimming champs... I finally managed to come up with something...
> 
> So luscious and long
> Platted and strong
> ...



Awesome stuff @Tanja...its cool and scary at the same time!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Tanja (10/12/17)

Jp1905 said:


> Awesome stuff @Tanja...its cool and scary at the same time!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hahahahaha... I figured I'll tie it back to my pic...

Good luck @Jp1905!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jp1905 (10/12/17)

Tanja said:


> Hahahahaha... I figured I'll tie it back to my pic...
> 
> Good luck @Jp1905!



For us,knowing what you look like,its a cool poem,for a random oke reading that poem,a bearded woman,might sound rough!  Best of luck to you too! Whoever wins,I hope there is Beard 00 in that package,best juice ever!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tanja (10/12/17)

Jp1905 said:


> For us,knowing what you look like,its a cool poem,for a random oke reading that poem,a bearded woman,might sound rough!  Best of luck to you too! Whoever wins,I hope there is Beard 00 in that package,best juice ever!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Since my daughter was the one that made my beard, she already called dibs on the socks and the armband... 
To be honest, I have never tried any of the beard juices... so I am very excited to try them out!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stroodlepuff (12/12/17)

2 days left guys! Loving the poetry so far, remember you have up to 3 submissions you can make to earn maximum points!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (15/12/17)

So we have a dead heat for the overall winner! @Tanja and @Jp1905 both with 12 votes each!

Time to go to the randomiser!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jp1905 (15/12/17)

Eeeek the nerves!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stroodlepuff (15/12/17)

And we have an overall winner! Congratulations @Jp1905 please pm me with your address so we can ship your prize!

@Tanja and @Stosta please can you send me your details aswell!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jp1905 (15/12/17)

Awesome!!!!!Thank you @Stroodlepuff!!!Awesome comp guys!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stroodlepuff (15/12/17)

I also need your shirt sizes please when you send the PM


----------



## Jp1905 (15/12/17)

Awesome!!!!!Thank you @Stroodlepuff!!!Awesome comp guys!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanja (15/12/17)

Well done @Jp1905! Enjoy your squonker tremendously! 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanja (15/12/17)

And thank you very much @Stroodlepuff for an amazing fun competition! 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Stroodlepuff (15/12/17)

Tanja said:


> And thank you very much @Stroodlepuff for an amazing fun competition!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



Pleasure  please send me shipping details

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (15/12/17)

Thanks so much @Stroodlepuff !

And congrats to the winners, @Tanja and @Jp1905 both so well deserved!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (16/12/17)

Congrats @Jp1905 !


----------



## Hooked (18/12/17)

Tanja said:


> Ok... well here goes... after a long 4 days of my daughter swimming champs... I finally managed to come up with something...
> 
> So luscious and long
> Platted and strong
> ...



@Tanja You're a poet and you didn't know it! Well done - how creative of you!


----------



## Hooked (18/12/17)

Stosta said:


> Thanks so much @Stroodlepuff !
> 
> And congrats to the winners, @Tanja and @Jp1905 both so well deserved!



Congrats @Tanja and @Jp1905

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tanja (18/12/17)

Hooked said:


> @Tanja You're a poet and you didn't know it! Well done - how creative of you!


Hahaha... and I have the creativity of a rock! 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------

